# Andy Warhol type digtial piece



## TLA

Like the title says! 

This was a commissioned piece for a friend. She is having it printed on 16x20 canvas as a Christmas present for someone! I will post pictures when she receives the canvas.


----------



## Wingedrat

Ooo I like it . Very nice.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Awesome, love it!


----------



## alphaphoto

The art is good and horse lovers (I am one) will especially like this.


----------

